# RIFT Kontaktsuche-Sammelthread



## Nevsi (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Bestimmt gibt es einige von euch die gerne noch Rift testen möchten, aber noch nicht konnten oder die Wochenenden verpasst haben.
Nun habt ihr die Möglichkeit dazu.

Intreresse?

Falls ja dann 

*Klick mich!!*


----------



## Nevsi (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen.


Vielleicht haben einige von euch ja noch Interesse daran Rift zu testen, aber haben die Wochenenden verpasst.


Ab heute gibt es dazu die Möglichkeit.


*Klick mich*


----------



## Datensilo (10. Mai 2011)

Nur hier kannst du 7 Tage Rift testen !


----------



## blindhai (10. Mai 2011)

Was bekommt ihr dafür? Ausser dem, was da schon steht natürlich.


----------



## myadictivo (10. Mai 2011)

7 Tage Rift gratis testen 

wenn ich das richtig sehe, bekommt man je nachdem wieviele der tester aus dem trial nen vollen account machen dann eine kleine ingame belohnung (pet für 1, hut für 2, mount für 3).
ansonsten bekommt man nix. nicht wie bei wow freimonat oder exp gewinne und co

edit : hab selbst noch keinen 50ger, kein plan von nix, bin eh nie online und wenn hab ich keine lust jemanden stundenlang was zu erklären.
aber nehmt gefälligst meinen key und kauft euch dann das spiel ihr nasen. ich will das mount 

ne, spass beiseite. wenn gewünscht fang ich auch gerne nen neuen char an. aber ich bin wirklich selten online (schichtdienst, sommer, pc-gammeln stinkt)

edit 2: wünsche all jenen die meinen key benutzen viel spass ingame  hab in der acc-verwaltung gesehn, dass doch schon einige sind.
weiter so..und spiel kaufen nicht vergessen  hehe


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (10. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte hier anbieten, dass ich Euch werbe. Bei Interesse PM mit EMail-Addresse an mich. Oder hier klicken! 

Ich biete Hilfe bei Fragen (Rift ist doch anderes wie WoW), eventuell einen Gildenplatz, Hilfe bei Quests- auf Brutwacht auf Seite der Wächter. (Bin oft online.)

Meinen Namen gebe ich per PM weiter.

Würde mich freuen, 

mfg Nexo.

PS: "Zeige allen um dich herum, dass du und deine Gruppe von Auserwählten eine ernstzunehmende Kraft seid, die man nicht unterschätzen darf. Lass nicht Worte, sondern phantastische Belohnungen sprechen."

Wegbegleiter Mut (Stufe 1): Kleiner Hund, als Pet: "Ein treuer Wegbegleiter, der dir immer loyal zur Seite steht."
Hut des Wegbereiters (Stufe2) : "Ein schicker Hut, der deine Feinde sprachlos macht! "
Glutross (Stufe3): "Ein höllisches Ross, das seine Geschwindigkeit dem des schnellsten Rosses deiner Sammlung angleicht."

"reund auserwählen" ist ab sofort live ... lade deine Freunde ein! Deine Freunde können noch heute ihre 7 Tage währende Probeversion beginnen!
Spielbelohnungen sind erhältlich, sobald Update 1.2 "Kriegsbeute" am 10. Mai veröffentlicht wird!

Jetzt kannst du die Reihen der Auserwählten verstärken! Lade alle ein, die du für würdig erachtest, die kostenlose Probeversion von RIFT zu spielen, und sammle wunderbare Belohnungen, während du die Ränge von Telaras Auserwählten füllst. Unten kannst du verfolgen, wer deinen Ruf zu den Waffen bereits vernommen und sich dem Kampf um Telara angeschlossen hat."

Quelle: Trion Worlds/Rift Account Verwaltung

Ich nehme an mit jedem erworbenem Spiel steigt man eine Stufe.


----------



## Wellnice (10. Mai 2011)

&#8470;1 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an mit jedem erworbenem Spiel steigt man eine Stufe.



Das ist korrekt. =)


----------



## Cheyera (10. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte auch euch meinen Link anbieten. Ich bin auch sehr gerne bereit, euch auf "Akala" mit Tipps zu unterstützen, oder auch zu helfen, kann mich ja schließlich zu euch porten...

Bei mir gibts also nicht nur den Link, sondern auch noch freundliche, weibliche (wers nicht glaubt, ich trau mich auch im TS³ und Xfire zu reden) Unterstützung dazu Würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn ich noch das eine oder andere weibliche Wesen mehr für Rift begeistern könnte.

7 Tage gratis Rift testen


----------



## Cheyera (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Ich möchte auch euch meinen Link anbieten. Ich bin auch sehr gerne bereit, euch auf "Akala" mit Tipps zu unterstützen, oder auch zu helfen, kann mich ja schließlich zu euch porten...

Bei mir gibts also nicht nur den Link, sondern auch noch freundliche, weibliche (wers nicht glaubt, ich trau mich auch im TS³ und Xfire zu reden) Unterstützung dazu Würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn ich noch das eine oder andere weibliche Wesen mehr für Rift begeistern könnte.

Und falls sich nun noch jemand fragt, was ich dafür bekomme. Einfach ein niedliches Ingame Pet und falls ich ein paar mehr Leute begeistern kann, sogar ein feuriges Streiross. 

7 Tage gratis Rift testen


----------



## Kafka (10. Mai 2011)

Suchst du jemanden zum werben, oder willst du geworben werden? Schreib hier rein 

Suchst du einfach nur nette Leute auf deinem Server? Schreib hier rein 

Naja der Sinn dürfte jeden klar sein^^ Also dann haut mal in die Tasten.


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (10. Mai 2011)

(Ist kein Doppelpost, ein Thread wurde hierein verlegt -.-)

Ich werbe gerne Leute an und helfe auch Ingame bei Quests+Fragen. Siehe Signatur oder PM me. 

Wächter auf PVE Brutwacht: Galvas.

Biete Erfahrung, netten Kontakt der oft online ist.

mfg Nexo


----------



## Cheyera (10. Mai 2011)

Da hättest du jetzt aber keinen extra "Sammelthread" aufmachen müssen, gibt doch schließlich schon einen mit 6 Antworten


----------



## Kafka (10. Mai 2011)

Wer auf den PvP Server Trübkopf zu den Skeptikern möchte kann ruhig zu mir kommen  Klick mich für Rift

Wir brauchen auf Trübkopf noch viele Skeptiker, denn die Wächter sind noch eindeutig die dominantere Kraktion. Das ist etwas unpraktisch bei Invasionsbossen usw^^


----------



## Yo-Asakura (10. Mai 2011)

Hier is mal mein Link, falls sich jemand für Rift interessiert.

Wer fragen bezüglich des Spiels hat kann mich hier auf Buffed per pm kontaktieren. Dann kann man sich auch mal Ingame treffen : )

Link


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Mai 2011)

Threads verbunden. Titel geändert.


----------



## D4rki435 (10. Mai 2011)

Moin Moin, 

Also falls noch jemand Rift 7-Tage kostenlos spielen will, um mal zu gucken wie es so ist und keinen Freund hat der ihn werben könnte, kann meinen link benutzen.

Will es auch jetzt nicht verheimlichen, dass ich, wenn ihr euch das Spiel letztendlich dann auch kauft, ein Haustier bekomme. 

Also nehmt den Link: http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=TNPMHGF7LZ9RPRMWYW3F&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite 

Oder fragt nen Freund von euch, der Rift spielt ( in der Accountverwaltung kann er das auswählen).

Dann wünsch ich euch mal viel Spaß  und bei Fragen einfach ne PN schreiben.


----------



## Soulréaver - Ordo (10. Mai 2011)

Hi, 

kann Dir nur Zustimmen, Rift macht echt Fun.

Da Du mitlerweile genug klicks haben dürftest, würde ich auch gerne das ingame Mount bekommen :-)

deswegen wer noch möchte, hier ein weitere Link für die 7 Tage kostenlose Version:

Rift 7 Tage Testaccount

Also Have Fun und lasst uns in Rift sehen^^


----------



## Kafka (10. Mai 2011)

So und nu bitte nochmal hier rein Posten Kontaktsuche Sammelthread denn dafür isa da


----------



## mettman1 (10. Mai 2011)

ich würds gern ausprobieren, möchte euch aber nicht die chance auf ein mount nehmen, da ich mir rift nicht leisten kann im moment.
oder geht ein link für mehrere leute?

lg


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Mai 2011)

So, ich habe mal wieder Threads zusammengefügt.

Themenuntertitel hinzugefügt.


----------



## Alienjaeger (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte auch noch 3 Keys anzubieten.
http://www.riftgame.com/en/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=H3R7KC69LXLHWXEFQJ63&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite
Bin auf dem Server Brutwacht Wächter, einfach ingame Thiri anschreiben bei Fragen


----------



## orkman (10. Mai 2011)

so hier möchte ich dann auch meinen link einfügen : 

http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=EYYNRREHTJJP3KQZKPCF&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite

ich hoffe rift wird euch spass machen und wir sehen uns dann ingame 

bei fragen , PN me pls


----------



## Micro_Cuts (10. Mai 2011)

ich suche leute die ich werben kann, wenn ihr also interesse an rift habt und es testen oder kaufen wollt einfach auf den link unten klicken. gibt für beide belohnungen. danke 

Rift <<< Klick mich


----------



## Berserkius (10. Mai 2011)

Gilt bei mir das gleiche, wer es gerne antesten möchte nur zu.



Rift zum testen, viel Spass euch



Grüßle


----------



## Oddi (10. Mai 2011)

Wer mag klickt auch hier zum Rift testen


Server Rhazade PVP Skeptiker


----------



## sixx1973 (10. Mai 2011)

Mein Link 

Rift zum testen es lohnt sich


----------



## Neal (10. Mai 2011)

Und wie alle netten RIFT Spieler über mir,gibt es von mir auch ein paar 7 tage Testkeys.
Spiele auf Akala(RP Server) auf Wächter Seite.Wer lust hat,einfach bei mir melden oder key benutzen


http://www.riftgame....n=ascend_invite


----------



## Cerantes (10. Mai 2011)

Für alle Für alle RP-Liebhaber ist Akala die richtige Wahl. Hier gehts lang! 

Viel Spass! 

ps: wer Ingame Hilfe braucht, bin auf dem RP-Server Akala zu finden, einfach Cerantes anschreiben.


----------



## Raema (10. Mai 2011)

Dann mache ich mal mit =)

Hier klicken, für 7 Tage Rift Probeaccount

Ich spiele auf dem Server Brutwacht und stehe bei Fragen gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## regstar (10. Mai 2011)

Finde das hier eine schöne Idee mit dem Thread!

*Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr Rift 7 Tage lang kostenlos testen würdet, und meinem Link nutzt.*
Hier gehts zu den 7 Tage kostenloses Rift testen

Wächter auf Immerwacht sind immer gerne gesehen!
Wenn ihr Fragen habt, werde ich natürlich versuchen euch bestmöglich zu helfen!

Viel Spaß euch beim testen und Spaß haben.

P.s. Mit dem kommenden Patch 1.2 gibt es jede Menge toller Neuerungen


----------



## Tarasconus (10. Mai 2011)

Na dann lasse ich meinen Link zur Trial auch mal da. Viel Spaß beim testen!


----------



## Gandoboy (10. Mai 2011)

http://eu.riftgame.c...n=ascend_invite

So da ist auch mein Trial Invite.

Bin für Fragen auf Immerwacht Wächter Seite (Gandogar) zu finden.

Viel Spass beim Testen.


----------



## D4rki435 (10. Mai 2011)

Danke an die 10 Leute die meinen Link benutzt haben . 

Hoffe euch gefällt das Spiel. Wenn ihr auf Felsspitze ( Wächterseite) seid, dann meldet euch ma bei mir ( Casthiel).
Bis dann


----------



## -=MosQuito=- (10. Mai 2011)

So hier auch noch mal Mein Link

Lohnt sich echt viel spass damit


----------



## Michalute (10. Mai 2011)

*Hier für die Leute die gerne Rift 7 Tage kostenlos testen möchten. Super Spiel
*

Rift kostenlos antesten


----------



## Mephaistos82 (10. Mai 2011)

Riften und ab gehts


Einfach Account erstellen und runterladen




Habe mein link auch oben geposten, für die Leute die sich entscheiden länger zu bleiben bekommen auch eine Belohnung.


----------



## Josephinchen29 (11. Mai 2011)

Hier ist auch mein Link: http://www.riftgame....n=ascend_invite

Server: Granitstaub
Fraktion: Wächter

Ich stehe Neulingen gerne mit Rat und Tat zur Seite und helfe wo ich kann.


----------



## Frayvel (11. Mai 2011)

Testet jetzt Rift!
Jetzt das beste MMORPG des Jahres testen
Jeder der mir eine PM schreibt und auf Brutwacht - Skeptiker spielt bekommt ausserdem ein kleines Werbegeschenk!​


----------



## Lancegrim (11. Mai 2011)

Ich biete mich ebenfalls an, bin auf Akala (RP Server) zu finden auf Seiten der Wächter.

Meldet euch einfach bei mir, ich würd mich freuen euch ne Chance zu geben dieses Spiel anzutesten.


----------



## Michalute (11. Mai 2011)

7 Tage kostenlos Rift testen und viel Spass euch


7 Tage kostenlos Rift andaddeln


----------



## Serafyn (11. Mai 2011)

Nun auch von mir das Angebot, Rift 7 Tage lang kostenlos zu spielen: RIFT antesten

VG
Sera


----------



## Prophi (11. Mai 2011)

*Hier klicken um Rift 7 Tage zu testen*



*Produktbeschreibungen*

 Bestreite deine Abenteuer in Telara entweder als edler Wächter oder als technomantischer Skeptiker und tauche in eine dynamische Fantasy-Welt ein, 
in der 8 große Mächte in einer sich ständig verändernden Umgebung um die Kontrolle kämpfen. Gestalte mit dem Seelen-System deine eigene Klasse,
 begib dich auf Schlachtfelder von epischen Ausmaßen, die dich in die Geschichte entführen und erlebe ein in Sachen Spannung und Spielspaß nie da gewesenes RPG!

*Features: 	*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Dynamische Massenschlachten: *Invasionen an allen Ecken und Enden der Welt verursachen Schlachten von epischem Ausmaß, 
die dich in die Geschichte entführen. Gemeinsam mit Hunderten anderer Spieler kannst du nun die Welt retten und Ländereien von einfallenden Horden zurückerobern.
*8 Große Mächte: *Kreaturen aus den Ebenen der Luft, der Erde, des Feuers, des Wassers, des Lebens und des Todes kämpfen um die Kontrolle über Telara! 
Zwei sich bekämpfende Fraktionen - die Wächter und die Skeptiker - stehen sich gegenüber und müssen zudem die Kreaturen der Ebenen bekämpfen, um die Welt zu retten.
*Gestalte deine eigene Klasse: *In keinem anderen Spiel kannst du deine Klasse so stark beeinflussen wie in RIFT. Spezialisiere dich auf eine einzelne Klasse 
oder wähle Fähigkeiten verschiedener Klassen, um eine Spielfigur zu erstellen, die ganz deiner Spielweise entspricht - viel Spaß beim Experimentieren!
*Wähle deine Rolle: *Jeder Spielcharakter kann bis zu vier verschiedene Rollen ausfüllen. So kannst du verschiedene Klassen für verschiedene Situationen auswählen! 
Du kannst einen PvP- oder einen Schlachtzug-Charakter haben, dir ein Charakter-Build mit hohem Schaden oder hoher Verteidigung anlegen. Die Wahl liegt ganz bei dir!
*PvP-Kämpfe: *Bekämpfe andere Spieler in packenden PvP-Kämpfen! Verdiene dir PvP-Ränge, Titel, Beute und einzigartige Seelen, um deinen Spielcharakter noch weiter zu verbessern.
 Begib dich an serverübergreifenden Kriegsfronten und kämpfe im Welten-PvP gegen andere Spieler.
*Umfangreiche Funktionen: *Gilden, Dungeons, Schlachtzüge, Auktionen, Handwerk, dynamische Wirtschaft, PvP-Kämpfe, und mehr!
*Intensiveres Gameplay: *Neue Funktionen, wie Gildenquests und das Sammeln von Artefakten, bereichern dein Spielerlebnis, indem du bedeutende Erfolge erzielen kannst.
*HD-Grafik für (fast) alle: *Erlebe ein Spiel mit atemberaubender Grafik, das auf fast allen Computern gespielt werden kann, selbst auf Systemen, die nicht auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik sind.
_Quelle: Amazon.de_

*Hier klicken um Rift 7 Tage zu testen*


----------



## ThomasEnsenbach (11. Mai 2011)

Fals Jemand Rift testen mag Hier gehts zu Rift


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (11. Mai 2011)

falls schon alle Keys weg sind, ich hätte noch welche =)
Klick


----------



## Blo0dyMary (11. Mai 2011)

Werbe auch gerne neue Leute.

Einfach diesen Link klicken und dann
rechts auf "Schließe dich deinem Freund an!".
Dann Account erstellen und los daddeln .

Bei Fragen PM an mich senden oder
ingame an Bloodymary (Skeptiker) auf Brutmutter wenden.

MfG
Mary


----------



## feuerteufell (11. Mai 2011)

Mein Link =) Wer will , wer mag, wer hat noch nicht^^


----------



## Morphblader (11. Mai 2011)

Hätte auch noch kostenlose 7 Tage anzubieten!

KLICK MICH

mfg morphblader, und auf ein baldiges sehen auf Felsspitze!!


----------



## Meister Obolon (11. Mai 2011)

Huhu,

hier auch mein Link für die Probeversion 

KLICK


----------



## Coralina (12. Mai 2011)

hab ebenfalls noch keys übrig  

gibt einen exklusiven titel und eine weitere port-möglichkeit, wenn man sich über diese weise einen account zulegt ^^

spiele auf granitstaub, falls sich jemand mit ein paar tipps am anfang helfen lassen mag


----------



## Egooz (12. Mai 2011)

Moin,

da mir nur noch 1 Person zum Mount fehlt poste ich auch mal meinen Link hier:

Aktion Sorgen-Egooz...rette ihn und verhilf ihm zum Ross! 

Ich würde auf Feenring auch ein kleines Startkapital springen lassen. 


Würde mich freuen und wünsche viel Spaß in Rift!


----------



## Linija (12. Mai 2011)

Falls jemand Lust hat auf Spross-Passage auf Skeptiker Seite anzufangen,
oder einfach nur die 7 Tage testen mag :

http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=XGG3K2E2JZ39X227KYCF&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite

Wir sehen uns ingame! =)


----------



## Felix^^ (12. Mai 2011)

Spiele auf Feenring Wächter http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=C9PFK3QEPRJ2WPGGTC7G&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite


----------



## Neal (12. Mai 2011)

Wer noch Lust hat,es sind noch massig Freundschafts keys vorhanden!!!!!

Kommt auf Akala Wächter Seite (RP Server),da wird noch richtiges rp gemacht.Sogar mit den Skeptikern,(es gibt sogar Liebschaften zwischen Wächtern und Skeptikern)


Also, Meldet euch bei mit (Cahnag,Tye,Domoen)Ingame und ein Herzliches Willkommen wird dir sicher sein

Einfacu unten auf den link klicken


http://www.riftgame....n=ascend_invite


----------



## Egooz (12. Mai 2011)

Moin,

da mir nur noch 1 Person zum Mount fehlt poste ich auch mal meinen Link hier:

Aktion Sorgen-Egooz...rette ihn und verhilf ihm zum Ross! 

Bei Kauf würde ich auf Feenring (Wächter) ein kleines Startkapital springen lassen. 


Würde mich freuen und wünsche viel Spaß in Rift!


----------



## El Pistolero (12. Mai 2011)

Ich stelle hier auch nochmal meinen Link zur Verfügung =)

http://eu.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=hq9reg737x7qf3djy9jd&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite&__utma=1.1014899230.1301134150.1305033768.1305232274.6&__utmb=1.22.10.1305232274&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1305232274.6.5.utmcsr=eu.riftgame.com|utmccn=(referral)|utmcmd=referral|utmcct=/de/products/&__utmv=-&__utmk=206500883


----------



## JonnyBee (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn jemand Rift Testen möchte, hier ist der Link. viel spaß

http://www.riftgame....n=ascend_invite 


ps: falls ein admin es zum anderen threat anschließen könnte...verklickt..danke!


----------



## myadictivo (13. Mai 2011)

[url=http://eu.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=jly79327geld7rtzzjlp&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite]Clicken, Anmelden, Loszocken, Spass haben [/url]


----------



## uic.ReDBull# (13. Mai 2011)

*Wer RIFT kostenlos testen möchte, der klicke bitte*...

HIER *!!!*


----------



## Berserkius (13. Mai 2011)

7 Tage kostenlos Rift testen und wer meint der jenige möchte erstmal dort bleiben wird belohnt.

Einfach den link folgen und ab jet die Lutzi



Einfach ein Account erstellen. Viel Spass


----------



## Curxi (13. Mai 2011)

Und von mir auch 


einfach hier klicken


----------



## Felix^^ (13. Mai 2011)

Klick!


----------



## Zappzarrap (14. Mai 2011)

Wer auf dem RP PvP Server Feenring sein Zelt 
aufschlagen will dem sei dieser Link ans herz gelegt:

http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/...=ascend_invite

Der Server ist voll, Gilden gibt es in den Geschmacksrichtungen 
Feierabend bis Progress und die Atmosphäre ist wirklich gut...Ich 
spiele auf Wächter Seite und fange gerne mit jedem Neuling einen 
Charakter an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja: InGame spiele ich eine Schurkin - Ishina


----------



## KaoZonE (14. Mai 2011)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Deutschlands größter PVP Server >Trübkopf< wartet auf euch!
Ich selbst spiele auf der Seite der Skeptiker.
Serververteilung würde ich sagen 60:40 für die Skeptiker

Als Belohnung schenke ich euch ein Mount das ab level 1 genutzt werden kann.
Zusätzlich schenke ich euch 4 18er Taschen!!!!! womit Platz Probleme sofort beseitigt werden.
Da ich bereits mein 2ten 50er habe kenne ich die meisten Quests fast auswendig und kann euch jederzeit unterstützen und bei fragen helfen. 

Mein Link


2 / 3 verfügbar​


----------



## Cookie1990 (15. Mai 2011)

Ich und ein Kumpel würden gerne mal reinschnuppern.
Wenn wer noch 2 Leute inviten kann, bitte per PN melden!

MFG Cookie1990


----------



## JonnyBee (15. Mai 2011)

Wer Rift Testen möchte, hier ist der Link

Jeder neue "Freund" der seinen Account mit einem Cd key erweitert, bekommt von mir 25P gesponsert. Damit kann man Mount, Taschen und gute Klamotten zum entspannten Leveln kaufen

viel Spaß

http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=Z6JC7MHQQ7YNLRPG3FJE&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite


----------



## Kafka (15. Mai 2011)

Wozu haben wa überhaupt das Sammelthema gemacht, wenn trotzdem 20 mal am Tag sowas kommt?


----------



## Frayvel (16. Mai 2011)

Testet jetzt Rift!
Jetzt das beste MMORPG des Jahres testen
Jeder der mir eine PM schreibt und auf Brutwacht - Skeptiker spielt bekommt ausserdem ein kleines Werbegeschenk!​


----------



## Paytoon (16. Mai 2011)

Huhu, 

bin mit meinem Mage (Chloro) *"Paytoon"* auf dem *PvE-Shard Brutmutter* auf der *Skeptikerseite* unterwegs.

Hier mein Link zum Freunde werden/anwerben und 7 Tage RIFT testen: 
http://www.riftgame....n=ascend_invite


*Was biete ich dafür:* 
Ich steh euch mit Ratschlägen geduldig zur Seite und Ihr bekommt von mir (wenn Ihr euch dann bei mir meldet, bei Verlängerung des Acc und wenn ihr auch auf Brutmutter Skeptikerseite seid) einen zu Eurer Rolle passenen kleinen Geschenkkorb (Handwerksmeister/Apotheker/Runen).

Viel Spass beim Testen und man sieht sich Ingame!

Paytoon


----------



## hockomat (16. Mai 2011)

Teste Rift 7 tage gratis es lohnt sich

http://www.riftgame....n=ascend_invite

Für ALLE SKEPTIKER UNTER EUCH ES LOHNT SICH WIRKLICH IN DIESE WUNDERBAR GESTALTETE GAME REINZUSCHAUEN 

iCH SELBER SPIELE WÄCHTER AUF RAZAHDE uND BIETE EUCH RATSCHLÄGE HILFE UND ERKLÄRUNGEN ZUM GAME AN ALSO WERDET MEIN FREUND UND JOIN THE GUARDIANS


----------



## DasGehirn (16. Mai 2011)

*Huhu,
wer gerne Rift testen möchte unter diesem Link könnt ihr 7 Tage frei alles testen was es in Rift zu bestaunen gibt:

Rift Testen 


Wer sich seinen Account in einen normalen Account umwandelt gebe ich 10 Platin Einsteigerhilfe um sich seine ersten Taschen und Items kaufen zu können.
Natürlcih stehe ich mit Tips und Tricks und einer netten Gilde dann auch parat !

Mfg,
DasGehirn*
​


----------



## Egooz (16. Mai 2011)

Moin,

da mir nur noch 1 Person zum Mount fehlt poste ich auch mal meinen Link hier:

Aktion Sorgen-Egooz...rette ihn und verhilf ihm zum Ross!

Bei Kauf würde ich auf Feenring (Wächter) ein Startkapital springen lassen. 


Würde mich freuen und wünsche viel Spaß in Rift!


----------



## myadictivo (17. Mai 2011)

Click mich

spiele wächter auf brutwacht. hab einen frischen 50ger schurken und grade einen heal kleri angefangen. könnte man wenns paßt auch gerne zusammen zocken.
bei kauf würd ich auch bißl platin startkapital springen lassen und 18er taschen kann ich auch handwerken mit meinem schurken


----------



## Kunstton (17. Mai 2011)

Rhazade dt. PvP-Server:

7 Tage Rift gratis testen



LG
Lorkon/Celeste (Skeptiker)


----------



## Manasse07337 (17. Mai 2011)

Wer gerne Rift testen möchte hier der 7 Tage Trial Key

http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=3F2Z2FPYJTGMDE7G7KX3&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite

dt. PvP Server Rhazade


----------



## D4rki435 (18. Mai 2011)

Moin moin,

Wer Rift testen will kann den Link von meinem kumpel gerne nutzen: 
http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=HFLQQPE233QPGMNMCXRM&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite

Und um nichts zu verheimlichen: wenn sich einer das Spiel dann kauft bekommt er ein Pet, bei zwei einen Hut und bei drei n mount.

Ich und er wünschen euch viel Spaß. 

Wenn ihr auf dem server Felsspitze (Wächterseite) seid, dann meldet euch ruhig bei ihm (Zukey) melden. Also falls es Fragen gibt keine Scheu^^.


----------



## Mephaistos82 (20. Mai 2011)

Hier für die Leute die Rift noch nicht getestet haben einfach den Link folgen und sich ein Account erstellen. Viel Spass beim 7 Tage testen ;-)


Hier klicken und testen


----------



## ciaree (20. Mai 2011)

Suche leute die von mir geworben werden wollen in rift und das spiel antesten wollen ,spiele auf dem server zareph skeptiker.
Klicken und Rift testen

Viel spaß beim spielen und antesten. 
Helfe gerne weiter im spiel.


----------



## Felix^^ (20. Mai 2011)

Ich auch Spiele auf Feenring Wächter: http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=C9PFK3QEPRJ2WPGGTC7G&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite


----------



## Kafka (20. Mai 2011)

da gibts ein dickes Sammelthema zu, steht sogar ganz oben im der Rift Ecke des Forums  http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/184927-rift-kontaktsuche-sammelthread/ steht sogar als Erstes ganz oben!


----------



## Paytoon (22. Mai 2011)

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
Hier der LINK für alle, die für 7 Tage RIFT kostenfrei testen möchten.


http://www.riftgame....n=ascend_invite

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Zuhause bin ich auf dem wunderschönen *PvE-Shard Brutmutter - Skeptikerseite mit meinem Magier "Darc".* Natürlich könnt Ihr auch auf einem anderen Shard = Server Eurer Wahl Eure Heimat finden.


Als kleinen Anreiz bekommen die 3 ersten Spieler, die Ihren TestAcc verlängern und auf Brutmutter Skeptikerseite spielen...

... einen kleinen Geschenkkorb

... ein Startermount (60% Geschwindigkeit) Eurer Wahl!

Gruß
Darc


----------



## stäcy (22. Mai 2011)

Wenn ihr gerne das Spiel testen oder anfangen wollt, könnt ihr auch gerne diesen Link verwenden:
http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=FXDL3FGP9DREXZGMCHLF&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite

Falls ihr mich sucht: RP-PvE Akala. Ich bin eine Wächter Klerikerin namens Tarita 
Soweit ich kann und weiß werd ich euch natürlich helfen und evtl Fragen beantworten.

Ich freue mich auf euren Besuch

Gruß 
Tarita


----------



## Tiwaz2k (23. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir mal der Freundschaftslink

Rift 7 Tage Testen


----------



## Kronis (23. Mai 2011)

Wenn jemand Interesse an Rift hat.Ich würde ihn gerne Werben und stehe natürlich auch jederzeit für Fragen zur Verfügung :


http://www.riftgame....n=ascend_invite


----------



## myadictivo (24. Mai 2011)

click mich noch 2 von 3 frei


spiele wächter auf brutwacht. hab dort einen 50ger und grade einen kleriker (lvl18) angefangen. gemeinsames zocken/questen/inzen wäre machbar. und zumindest anfängerfragen kann ich beantworten


----------



## Juudai (28. Mai 2011)

Huhu,

Hätte hier noch einen Link wo man das Game 7 Tage Kostenlos Testen kann.

http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=YGYMQLCY7CLECQ7FE6KH&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite


Wer interesse hat,einfach klicken.


mfg Juu


Server:Akala RP-Pve


----------



## onkelzfan (28. Mai 2011)

Und auch hier können Leute 7 Tage kostenlos testen 

Testaccount


----------



## InYaSchwingschleifer (28. Mai 2011)

Rift 7 Tage testen

Hier ist mein Link bin auch gerade ers neu im Spiel auf Brutwacht als einer der Skeptiker.


----------



## 3lvi5 (29. Mai 2011)

Hi so wer noch testen will hier sind 7 Tage nur für euch


----------



## axaxel (29. Mai 2011)

Und hier noch mal 7 Tage  Test Account


----------



## Anansie (29. Mai 2011)

Akala ist und bleibt der beste, weil belebteste Server: Link!


----------



## zarix (30. Mai 2011)

7 tage Probeacc

Für euch und euren Freunden .


----------



## Manasse07337 (30. Mai 2011)

7 Tage Test Account auf dem deutschen PvP Server Rhazzade

Link---->http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=3F2Z2FPYJTGMDE7G7KX3&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite


----------



## Kafka (30. Mai 2011)

He leute ernsthaft, das ist ziemlich schwach. Wenn ihr leute werben wollt reicht es nicht einfach nur den Link zu posten, ihr müsst den Leuten schon nen kleinen Anreiz geben.


----------



## myadictivo (30. Mai 2011)

genau..der hundertste user der meinen key benutzt bekommt ne torte mit nem rift-schriftzug gebacken


----------



## d3rkelt3 (31. Mai 2011)

Huhu,

auch ich würde euch gerne in Telara begrüßen 

Ich selbst spiele auf dem Server Trübkopf (PVP) auf Seiten der Wächter.
Jeder der meinem Link folgt und Rift anschließend an die 15Tage Freispielzeit erwirbt erhält von mir ein Startkapital und Taschen.
Ich kann euch ebenso anschluss an eine Gilde bieten und stehe mit Rat und Tat an eurer Seite.

Schließe dich den Wächtern an! Folge dem Ruf der Vigilie!

7 Tage Rift Planes of Telara Gratis Testen

Im Gratistest könnt Ihr bis Stufe 15 aufsteigen und pro Shard 2 Charakter erstellen.


----------



## Layara84 (2. Juni 2011)

Standard

    Hallo an alle Rift Interessierten,

    auch ich bin noch recht neu im Game und würde mich super dolle freuen, wenns Leute gibt, die über meinen Link Rift testen möchten, zusammen questen, leveln, die wunderschöne Welt entdecken.

    Stehe euch bei Fragen selbstverständlich immer gerne zur Verfügung.

    Hier wird besonders die weibliche Gamerfraktion angesprochen, es wird doch wohl noch viele Zockerweibchen geben *gg*. Natürlich sind auch männliche Neuankömmlinge herzlich willkommen.

    Ich (auch w) spiele aif dem Shard Spross-Passage und bin Wächter. Spiele aber gerne noch einen Char mit euch gemeinsam hoch, ob Wächter oder Skeptiker, das entscheidet ihr

    So und hier mein Link: http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=TDFTRWRD7JFLCFLTMQ3L&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite

    Also, los gehts, ich freu mich auf euch.

    Eure Layara


----------



## DasGehirn (6. Juni 2011)

Hier könnt ihr rift 7 Tage testen :

7 Tage testen

Für Hilfe oder Fragen stehe ich gerne bereit =D


----------



## Zukey (7. Juni 2011)

Falls ihr Rift gerne kostenlos 7 Tage antesten möchtet, hier der Link:

http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=HFLQQPE233QPGMNMCXRM&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite

Ich spiele auf dem Server Felsspitze PvP und würde euch bei allen möglichen Fragen zu den Anfängen im Spiel zur Seite stehen 

mfg


----------



## InYaSchwingschleifer (11. Juni 2011)

Hier 7 Tage Testen

Klickt mich


----------



## bartie (11. Juni 2011)

hallo...



hätte auch noch nen Link  und würde mich freuen euch zu treffen.^^

Server: akala
Char:ayane


Mein Link


stehe euch natürlich tatkräftig zur seite.



grüsse


----------



## Coralina (26. Juni 2011)

Hab auch ebenfalls noch keys zu vergeben 

http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=YC9ZYFFW3ZYEWT6LTWKN&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite

Server: Granitstaub

Viel Spaß ^^


----------



## Saluja (28. Juni 2011)

Fangt heute noch Rift an. Es lohnt sich immer 

Klicki


----------



## betunie (1. Juli 2011)

lohnt es sich überhaupt noch damit anzufangen.alleine zu spielen und die server frage hmm kann der wer infos lassen.


----------



## myadictivo (1. Juli 2011)

aus welchen gründen sollte es sich denn jetzt nicht mehr "lohnen" damit anzufangen ?
immer diese bescheuerte "lohnt" es sich noch frage..
aber lohnt sich nicht, macht eigentlich nur sinn da einzusteigen wenn man ganze sätze sinnhaft formulieren kann..wer daran scheitert möge beim "ihr seid alle kacknaps außer mich" spiel bleiben ^^


----------



## Coralina (5. Juli 2011)

Klar lohnt sichs    Viele Gilden fangen erst mit dem Raiden an. Auf 50 ist man schnell, dann gehts los mit ausrüsten und schon kann man mitmischen^^

Hier nochmal der Link zum gratis Testen. 

Spiele selbst auf Granitstaub, PVE-Server, wo meiner Meinung nach gut was los ist.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Juli 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> 7 Tage Rift gratis testen



los,los,los..kommt auf brutwacht/wächter und zockt mit. außerdem gibts die full grade bei steam für 12,50  wer da noch wow zockt ist selbst schuld


----------



## Lancegrim (7. Juli 2011)

Dann werbe ich auch mal ein bischen für dieses sehr gute Spiel. Wer dabei immernoch WoW spielt ist wirklich selber Schuld. Ich bin auf Akala zu finden, einem guten deutschen RP Server. Auf seiten der Skeptiker.

7 Tage Testversion


----------



## InStalls (7. Juli 2011)

Ich mach mal mit.^^ Wer es testen will hier bitte.

http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=XEZZYQP2KCYJLQWECGJC&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite


----------



## Fourtyfive (8. Juli 2011)

Also ich finds auch gut (: spiele auf Blutwache - Wächter (: meldet euch!^^

http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=DDGC2WNRL29L7D3P2KCH&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite

zum testen (:


----------



## Lari (8. Juli 2011)

Fourtyfive schrieb:


> Also ich finds auch gut (: spiele auf Blutwache - Wächter (: meldet euch!^^
> 
> http://www.riftgame....n=ascend_invite
> 
> zum testen (:



Das Ding heisst Brutwacht.
Suche auch noch zwei Einsteiger, die sich über meinen Trial-Link die Vollversion kaufen.
Link gibts in meiner Signatur


----------



## dedennis (8. Juli 2011)

wenn wir schon dabei sind , hab auch noch probeversionen zu vergeben!

http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=HP6JFJLWCTPLX69GCYK7&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite


----------



## InStalls (8. Juli 2011)

http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=XEZZYQP2KCYJLQWECGJC&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite


----------



## krzbrg (14. Juli 2011)

Hey ho,

wer es erstmal 7 Tage testen will und dabei auch gern mal Unterstützung hat, braucht keine Scheu haben hier zu klicken =)

Bin vor Kurzem auch mit ein paar Kollegen angefangen. TS3 ist auch vorhanden 
Server: Granitstaub 


Also:

>> KLICK MICH <<


----------



## Xanjinn (18. Juli 2011)

Sehr geehrte Buffed Community!

Anbei in diesem Thread befindet sich ein "Werbt einen Freund-Link" dieser Link ermöglicht es euch 7 Tage kostenlos Rift anzutesten und ermöglicht es mir eventuell zu einem Pet, Hut oder Mount zu gelangen Ingame. Jeden neuen Spieler auf dem Server Akala biete ich folgendes: 20 Platin Startgeld sowie 4 Taschen für euren neuen Char einfach ingame anschreiben wenn ihr euch entscheidet auf Akala zu spielen. Solltet ihr euch entscheiden wo anderst zuspielen entfällt dieses "Starterpaket" allerdings habt ihr trotzdem die Chance 7 Tage kostenlos zu testen.

http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=EHY63C39KNCGEJZDE6M9&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Xanne


----------



## Ashuray (21. Juli 2011)

Ihr habt Ferien/Urlaub ? wisst nicht was ihr machen sollt mit eurer Zeit ? Probiert Rift aus ! Ich kann es euch nur herzlichst empfehlen es ist sehr es ist einsteigerfreundlich und dazu macht es Spaß.

Was ich anbiete für euch bei Hilfe für Gruppen Quests/ Ingame Fragen beantworten und alles weitere was in den Rahmen passt. 

Was ihr dafür machen müsst ? Einfach nur unter diesem *LINK* registrieren und mitspielen  für jeden der seinen Account zur Vollversion upgraded kriegt von mir 20 Platin.

Ich spiele zur Zeit auf dem Server Trübkopf/PVP ihr seht mich sofort in eurer Freundesliste wenn ihr online kommt.


MFG Ashuray


----------



## Sakuya84 (31. Juli 2011)

Habe auch noch 5 Probeaccounts an interessierte abzugeben. Stehe natürlich auch jedem Tester gerne mit Rat und Tat zur Verfügung. Bin Ingame über Nayana und Dinaria zu erreichen. Kommt und spielt jetzt noch einen Wächter auf Immerwacht (PVE).  Gibt 10 Platin für jeden der seinen Probeaccount zur Vollversion upgradet.

>>>Klick mich<<<


----------



## Chelria (10. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe auch noch einen Link für Probeaccounts.

Wenn du Interesse hast an Rift und 7 Tage Testen möchtest dann klick hier und melde dich an.

Du findest mich auf Brutmutter, Wächterseite.

lg Khajani/Chelria


----------



## enaske (13. August 2011)

Grüße euch!

Suche für Rift jemanden der mich wirbt, und sich um mich kümmert!

Möchte gern auf Seite der Wächter anfangen (nicht zwingend)

Am besten wäre es, wenn ihr eine Raidfähige Gilde habt, da ich aus WoW wechseln möchte und daher auch eine Progress Gilde suche.

Mehr Infos am besten via PM oder ICQ: 441-234-296

ich freu mich!


----------



## Saluja (5. November 2011)

Und nochmal, weil es so schön ist :-)

Tretet heute noch in die Welt von Telara ein. Pünktlich zum Start des Patches 1.6(ist nicht mehr viel Zeit bis dahin).

Wenn ihr Unterstützung wollt, könnt ihr sie von mir erhalten ;-) 

Was ich euch biete:
Start-Platin (Für Mount, Seelen, zusätzliche Belange)
Große Taschen für Bank und Inventar
Hilfe bei Quests, Fragen und Instanzen.


Shard:Immerwacht   Wächterseite
Rift-Testversion

Charnamen kann man bei mir per PN anfragen.


----------



## Mistur (6. November 2011)

Guten Morgen.
Auch ich biete etwas, wenn man auf meinen Rekrutierungslink klickt, die Probewoche problemlos besteht und "RIFT" zur Vollversion upgradet. Ich spiele zur Zeit einen 50iger Schurken, bin in einer Gilde, wir PvE'n und PvP'n gerne und vor allem raiden wir 2 mal die Woche. --->REKRUTIERUNGSLINK <---
Wenn Du dich dafür entscheidest, uns beizutreten und mit mir und meiner Gilde zu spielen, biete ich Dir folgendes:

- Startkapital (überleben/Reittier/Seelen/sonstiges)
- Ab Lv. 20 gibt es noch mal 15 Platin oben drauf, da Du aus meiner Sicht Gildentreu und aktiv bist.
- Eine nette Spielergemeinde (Gilde)
- Hilfe bei Quests/Instanzen/whatever. Wir helfen immer gerne!
- Gemeinsames Lvln., da ich momentan selber an meinem Twink werkeln tue.
- Spieler und Gilde mit Skill. Spiele einige Wochen mit uns und Du wirst den Unterschied von deinem Skill bemerken. Vorher/nachher, wenn sich versteht.
- Herstellbare Ausrüstungen von Gildenmitgliedern, Gildenevents (Risse/PvP/Instanzen) mit grünen-blauen Loot. Haben die "großen" bessere Ausrüstung, wird Dir alles überlassen, was gedroppt wird. Sofern kein "low Lv." dabei ist und "Bedarf" würfelt.

Unsere Gilde ist eine PvPvE (mehr PvE) auf der Seite der Wächter und heißt _*~WickeD~KnoobS~*_. Auf unsere Homepage gelangst du ---> *hier* <---

Du denkst Dir in manchen Gilden: "Hier wird man nicht nicht geholfen, es ist keine Aktivität vorhanden, nennen sich Raidgilde aber sind inaktiv." All das wirst Du bei uns nicht finden. Du wirst sofort Organisation feststellen und du wirst merken, es ist alles wahr was ich gesagt habe =)

Grüße,

Khitar (mein ingame Name in "RIFT".)

P.S. Bin Nachmittags und Abends gut anzuschreiben =)


----------



## Blechbuexse (14. November 2011)

So Hallo 

nun ich spiele dieses Spiel schon seit der Beta und muss sagen es macht unheimlich viel spaß  natürlich ist die richtige wahl bei der gilde wichtig 

ich bin auf Akala Server auf der Wächterseite zu finden und freue mich wenn ich 2-3 Neulinge in diesem wunderbaren Spiel einen schönen Start verpassen kann  ich beantworte gerne alle fragen und erkläre die Grundzüge und gebe gern ein paar Tipps  für taschen und mounts wird gersorgt sein und ihr könnt euch gern in unsere gilde reinschnuppern (nach kurzen kennenlernen) natürlich liegt die entscheidung beim gildenrat aber wenn ihr reinpasst, kann ich.... denke ich, euch herzlich begrüßen 

Ring der Dunkelheit


7 Tage Kostenlos Testen

Bitte benutz diesen Link und Unterstützt mich damit ich einem kleinen Hunde Pet ein "zuhause" bieten kann 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen "IvI" von Akala (Wächterseite)


----------



## Saluja (23. November 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]doppelpost <.<[/font]


----------



## Saluja (23. November 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


*den beitrag aus dem Sumpf zieh* ^-^ Sorry


1.6 ist nun draußen.
Mit nem neuen 50er Gebiet und neuen Boni für geworbene Freunde  Unter anderem nen Titel, Freunde herbeirufen, bis Level 20 mehr Erfahrung und ab gekauften Monaten schöne Kisten mit Belohnungen  Join now

Mein Link: http://eu.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=7tyrceccq233tfk7722m&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite



Was ich euch biete:
Bei Probeversion stehe ich euch gerne mit Rat und Tat zur Seite und begleite euch gerne mit 15 ins Reich der Feen(erste Ini)

Ladet ihr euch eine Vollversion:
bekommt ihr Startplatin für Mount, Seelenkauf, eventuell neue Rollen, Berufe
Startequip in grün
Taschen für Bank und Inventar
bei guter Führung, darf man sich sicher auch gern unsere Gilde anschauen(aktiver Haufen, aktuell noch T3 am raiden. Immer hilfsbereit, was Quests, Inis und Erfolge angeht. Dennoch geht RL immer vor  )


----------



## Sônya Kel´thala (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand über mich den Weg nach Telara findet und damit sogar noch einem kleinen Hund ein Heim schenken würde. 
Ich spiele auf dem Rollenspielserver Akala auf Wächterseite. So wäre mein Auserwähltenlink für alle, die auf Akala spielen möchten und die einzigartige Atmosphäre unseres Servers genießen wollen. Selbstverständlich stehe ich euch Auserwählten jederzeit für Fragen und Hilfe zur Verfügung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*RIFT - Auserwählung durch Sonya*

Vielen Dank und bis bald in Telara!
Sonya


----------



## alokk (19. Januar 2012)

Naaabend,

will mir am Wochenende Rift holen ( ist ja zur Zeit im Angebot und ich hab einfach mal Lust auf was neues), hab damals die Beta gespielt und fands eigentlich ganz nett aber da ich da noch aktiv ESL und WoW gespielt gings nicht.
Ich würde mich also gerne am Wochenende werben lassen, einzige Bedingung ist für mich eigentlich das die Person dann auch zusammen mit mir zockt und das man sich vorher mal zum ausquatschen trifft Skype, TS ... wayne =)

Gruß


----------



## Berserk (27. Januar 2012)

Aloha,
ich würde wohl auch jemanden suchen,der geworben werden will - 
hier schonmal der Link:
http://www.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=MG96JJWDGLZ6J3RWM9J6&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite
Momentan spiele ich auf Brutmutter, falls ich euch werben sollte(wenn euch danach ist) würde ich euch 50Platin geben und euch zur Seite stehen,falls es irgendwelche Fragen geben sollte.
Zur Anmerkung: 50p sind "recht viel" - davon kann man sich sein kleines Mount + das lvl 30er Mount kaufen (da bleibt sogar noch was über).
Das Lvl 50er Mount(schnellstes) kostet 110p, mal zum Vergleich.
Also dann,viel spaß


----------



## macyom (23. Februar 2012)

Wer Lust hat  Rift kostenlos zu testen, bitte hier dem Link folgen 

 http://eu.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?

kann auch eine nette kleine Gilde mit hilfsbereiten Membern auf Immerwacht|Wächter anbieten


----------



## Carnibro (15. März 2012)

Mein Angebot ist immernoch aktuell - falls noch jemand will ^.^


----------



## stäcy (1. Juli 2012)

Ihr wollt Rift kurz vorm Addon auch mal testen?
Schaut doch gern vorbei. Für Fragen, sowei ich sie zu beantworten weiß, stehe ich euch gern zur Verfügung

https://rift.trionworlds.com/account/reg/account-registration-short-flow.action?voucherCode=FXDL3FGP9DREXZGMCHLF&request_locale=de&experience=aaf&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite


----------



## Seshatar (12. Juli 2012)

Sei gegrüßt,

ich auch suche ein paar Frischlinge zum Auserwählen. Mein Angebot: ich helfe eurem ersten Charakter bis Stufe 50, das heißt ihr könnt mir jederzeit ingame Fragen stellen oder mich um Hilfe für Gruppenquests und Dungeons bitten. Außerdem kann ich euch helfen, eine passende Gilde zu finden. Wer meine Hilfe nicht in Anspruch nehmen möchte, kann sich alternativ 50 Platin bei mir abholen.

*Ich will von Seshatar auserwählt werden! (klick*)

Kontaktinformationen ingame:
Shard: Brutmutter
Fraktion: Skeptiker
Name: Seshatar

Ich freue mich, viele neue Bekanntschaften zu machen! ;-)

P.S.: Ich habe ab und zu RIFT Serial Codes bei mir rumliegen, die ich auch gerne mal an angeworbene Leute verschenke (ich kriege im Gegenzug ja 30 Tage Spielzeit ;D). Schreibt mir einfach mal eine PN, wenn ihr anfangen wollt zu spielen!


----------

